# Family in need of prayer



## MARKN (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a friend that has fallen into hard times. She has 4 kids from here first marriage and has been on her own for 6 years. Two live with there dad and the other two with here. She only gets to see the others during the summer. Well dad sent them to Texas with only the shirts on there back. She spent all the money she had on clothes for them. This is were it get bad. She gets home on Wednesday night of last week to find out that her boy friend/common law husband has not paid rent for some time and they have until today to get out. He has gone and left her holding the bag with her 4 kids and no place to go. It gets worse. She goes to work on Friday and gets fired. It is taken a toll on her but she does not show it. Sat she still work all day at little league signup for football. She had a smile on here face the hold day doing her best to help out the kids.

Well the wife and I have opened our home to them until she can get on her feet. We already have my in-laws living with us do to health risen. It is going to be a full house LOL&#8230; We have 3 children of my own and one on the way. I am not a church man but talk to god on a daily bases. He is the one that asked us to open are hearts and help when we can. I am not asking for any more than just a prayer for her and her children.

I know that the prayers do work in more than one way. Thanks for lessening to me and your prayers; I just need to talk to some of the best people around.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

You, your family, and the young lady and her family Have recieved prayer from me....


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Mark,

Thank you for posting your concern for your friend and her children, as well as for the crowded conditions in your own home. Please let us know where you are located. Also let us know what type of work your friend is able to do.

Heavenly Father,

Thank you for Mark's caring heart. Thank you that he opened his home to his friend and her children during their time of need. He truly is showing the spirit of Christ to his friend.

I pray that Mark's family will not suffer need as they minister to the needs of this lady. I pray that you will open doors of opportunity for employment for his friend, and that the new job will be so much better than the job she had. Increase her abilities, increase her earning power, and increase her ability to provide for her children.

Continue to give her a cheerful heart no matter what her circumstances are. Help her to train up her children in the nurture and admonition of the Lord, so that they will be guided and protected by the spirit of Jesus. Let them learn to love and follow Jesus all their lives and to give him glory.

Bless Mark's family for showing hospitality to someone in need. Nurture and protect Mark's new baby. Give his wife a safe delivery, and let the baby be complete and healthy in every way.

In the name of Jesus I ask these blessings. Amen.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes, please let me know some details.Ages, sizes, specific needs. PM me your address.... Thank you Lord, for this man and his family, that have opened their hearts to help their friend and her family in time of need. Praise the Lord that they have stepped out in faith and love. Bless them abundantly, in Jesus Name, AMEN

HE always provides a way where there seems no way.


----------



## MARKN (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Mrs .B I needed that.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

My boss has a saying that goes, "preach Christ every where you go, and if necessary, use words." 

Markn, you are walking the walk brother. Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Prayers for Mark:*




MARKN said:


> He is the one that asked us to open are hearts and help when we can. I am not asking for any more than just a prayer for her and her children.


 The Lord puts special people in the lives of those in need&#8230;and Mark you certainly are a special person that undoubtedly God trusts to handle this situation. 

Heavenly Father we come to you in prayer for the work you have asked Mark to do. Father we pray that you give him and his family the strength and guidance to minister to the needs of the young lady and her children. Father empower Mark with your spirit, guide him through the coming days and lead him to the resolution that you have planned for them all. Father we know that the young women and her children are your children and we ask that you spread your protective arms around them, comforting, strengthing and guiding them. Amen

Mat 6:8 Your Father knows what you need before you ask him.​


----------



## nemo (Jun 20, 2006)

include my prayers too...there's power when everybody prays..
"a prayer of a righteous man availeth much"


----------



## MrsPurpleReign (Jun 17, 2006)

Mark, 

Despite the walk and daily trials set before you, know that God is pleased with you. Your family and this family you have opened your heart and home to are blessed to have a Godly Man to lead. I pray you continue to seek God for guidance and I pray his angels will be encamped at every cornerposts, every door and window protecting your family and home. Mark, I am a unknown to us. It may be days, months or even years before God reveals to us why he placed certain individuals in our lives. I pray also there is No Lack of Financial Freedom in your home, No Lack of Divine Health in you, your family or friends, No Lack of Divine Favor wherever you go and No Lack of Wisdom or Knowledge as you travel through God's daily adventure he has for you. Depite the long hours and work, let your family and friends know God reigns in your home. A home where I know love is.
God Bless!!!


----------



## MARKN (Feb 17, 2005)

Well she is moved in or shall I say moved out. The husben was going to move everything to his mothers but never showed up to do it. So we got a storage unit for her and put all of her items there for the time. It is hard to see someone keep a smile on her face in front of ther children but crying inside not knowing your next move.

Well I need to get some work done so I will return pm alittle later. 
Thank you


----------

